# Daniel's comms



## Daniel Lin (Jun 10, 2016)

Most people organize comms in alphabetical order. My list is a bit different because i organized each case by the number of moves required to optimally solve it. I think this makes it easier to learn big chunks at once, since all the comms in each group are related.

I think these algs are pretty good, please tell me if you see something slow. And of course if there's a mistake

Buffers I use

corners: UBL

All letter pairs are in Speffz




Spoiler: Corners






Spoiler: 8



*U face interchange
BL* [U, R D2 R']
*BH *[U, R D' R']
or [L' D' L, U']
*BO* [U, R D R']
or [L' D L, U']
*BK* [L' D2 L, U']

*HD* [U, L' D' L]
*KD* [U, L' D2 L]
*OD* [U, L' D L]

*CG* [U2, R' D R]
*CP* [U2, R' D' R]
*CS* [U2, R' D2 R]

*CO* [L' D L, U2]
*CK* [L' D2 L, U2]
*CH* [L' D' L, U2]

*PD* [L D' L', U']
*TD* [L D2 L', U']
*GD* [L D L', U']

*L face interchange
VS *[L, U R2 U']
*TS* [L, U R' U']
or [z' [R' U' R, D']]
*NS* [L, U R U']
or [z' [R' U R, D']]
*MS* [z' [R' U2 R, D']]

*TI* [L', U R' U']
*VI* [L', U R2 U']
*NI *[L', U R U']

*JI* [U' R' U, L]
*PI* [U' R U, L]
*OI* [U' R2 U, L]

*JU* [z':[R U' R', D2]]
*PU* [z':[R U R', D2]]
*BU* [z':[R U2 R', D2]]

*NU* [z:[U2, R D R']]
*VU* [z:[U2, R D2 R']]
*TU *[z:[U2, R D' R']]

*D face interchange

PT* [D, R' U R]
*LT* [D2, R' U R]
*HT* [D', R' U R]
or [L U L', D]
*HP* [L U L', D2]
*HL* [L U L', D']
*
KO* [R U2 R', D']
*KG *[R U2 R', D]
*KS* [R U2 R', D2]

*R face interchange*

*ON *[R', U' L' U]
or [z' R D' R', U]
*OM *[z' R D' R', U2]
*OP* [z' R D' R', U']
*PN* [R2, U' L' U]
*MN* [R, U' L' U]

*VB* [z':[R' D2 R, U2]]
*VT *[z':[R' D2 R, U]]
*VJ* [z':[R' D2 R, U']]

*A9s
NJ *[R:[R D R', U]]
or [x':[L D' L, U]] or [x':[U', R' D' R]]
*HJ *[R:[R D' R', U]] or [L':[D, L' U L]]
or [x':[L D' L, U']] or [z' x:[R U2 R', D]]
*LJ* [R:[R D2 R', U]]
[z' x:[R' D R, U2]]
*WJ *[z' R':[R' D2 R, U']]
or [x':[L D' L', U2]]

*MD* [L:[L D L', U]]
or [x':[R U' R', D]] or [x':[D', L' U' L]]
*MV *[L:[L D' L', U]] or [R:[D, R' U R]]
or [x':[R U' R', D']] or [z' x':[D, R U2 R']]
*MW* [L:[L D2 L', U]]
or [z' x:[R' U R, D2]]
*MU *[z' l:[D, R U2 R']]
[z' D:[R' U2 R, D2]]

*HG *[z' R':[R' U R, D']]
or [z x':[R' D R, U']] or [z x':[L D L', U]]
*NG* [z' R':[R' U' R, D']] or [z R D':[R U' R']]
[z x':[R' D R, U]] or [x:[D', R' U2 R]]
*MG* [z' R':[R' U2 R, D']]
[x':[R U' R', D2]]
*WG *[R:[R U2 R', D]]
[z x':[R' D R, U2]]

*LI *[z R':[R' D' R, U']]
[z' x:[R' D R, U']] or [z' x:[L D L', U']]
*LK *[z R':[R' D R, U']] or [z' R:[U', R D' R']]
[z' x:[R' D R, U]] or [x:[U', R' D2 R]]
*LW* [z R':[R' D2 R, U']]
*LC *[l':[U', R' D2 R]]
[U':[R D2 R', U2]]

*IH *[U:[U R U', L]]
[z x':[U', R' D' R]] or [z' x:[R U' R', D]]
*VH *[L:[U', L D' L']] or [R':[R' U R, D']]
[z x':[U', R' D2 R]] or [x':[L' D L, U]]

*DN *[L:[L' D' L, U']]
[x:[R' U R, D]] or [x:[L U L', D]]
*KN *[z' R:[R D' R', U]] or [z R':[U, R' D R]]
[x:[D, L U2 L']] or [z x:[L U' L', D']]

*TC *[r':[L' D2 L, U']]
or [U:[L D2 L', U2]]
*OU *[z l:[R D2 R', U]]
or [z' U':[R' D2 R, U2]]

*B9s
SJ *[z' D':[D', R U' R']] or [z' D:[L' U' L, D]]
*BP *[U:[U, R' D' R]] or [U':[U', L D' L']]
*MP *[z' U':[U', R D' R']] or [z D:[R' U' R, D]]
*BG *[U:[U, R' D R]] or [U':[L D L', U']]
*LP *[D:[D, R' U R]] or [D':[L U L', D']]
*PS *[z U:[U, R' D R]] or [z' D':[R U R', D']]

*LD* [U:[U, R D2 R']] or z F' L' F l' U' L U l z'
*DS* [U':[U', R' D2 R]] or z l' U' L U l F' L' F z'
*SG* [D:[D, R U2 R']] or z r U R' U' r' F R F' z'
*IB* r U R' U' r' F R F' or [z' D:[D, R U2 R']]
*MI *F R F' r U R' U' r' or [z D':[D', R' U2 R]]
*BJ *l' U' L U l F' L' F or [z' U':[U', R' D2 R]]

*JT *[F' L F, R2] or [z' U':[R' D2 R, U2]]
*GO *[D:[R U2 R', D2]] or [z:[F R' F, L2]]

*OS *[D:[D, R U2 R']]
[z U:[U, R' D2 R]]
*BS *[U:[U, R' D2 R]]
[L:[L, F R' F']]
*TB *[U':[U', L D2 L']]
[R':[R', F' L F]]

*11 moves*

*VG *[R2 U:[U, R' D R]]
[L2 D':[L U L', D']]
*VN *[R2 U:[U, R' D' R]]
[L2 D':[L U' L', D']]
*LN *[R2 D:[D, R' U R]]
[L2 U':[L D L', U']]
*MH *[z' R2 U':[U', R D' R']] or [x:[L' U2 L, D]]
[z:[R2 U:[U, R' D' R]]
*HK *[z' R2 D':[D', R U R']] or [x:[D', L U2 L']]
[z R2 D:[D, R' U R]]
*KJ *[z' R2 D':[D', R U' R']] or [x:[R' D2 R, U]]
[z R2 D:[D, R' U' R]]

*13 moves
KW *[D' R2 U:[U, R' D R]]
[]
*KI* [U R2 U:[U, R' D' R]]
[]
*DV* [z' D' R2 D':[D', R U R']]
[]
*WV* [z' U R2 D':[D', R U' R']]
[]
*DW *[z' D R2 D:[R' U' R, D]]
[]
*WI* [U' R2 U':[R D R', U']]
[]





Spoiler: 9



*QL *[[l:[U2, R D' R']]
[R' U:[R D2 R', U2]]
*QT *[l:[U2, R D R']]
*QI *[l:[U2, R D2 R']]
*QP *[r':[L' D L, U2]]
[R' U:[R D R', U2]]
*QH *[r':[L' D' L, U2]]
[R' U:[R D' R', U2]]
*QC *[r':[L' D2 L, U2]]
*QV *[L:[L D' L', U2]
*QD *[L:[L D L', U2]
*QW *[L:[L D2 L', U2]
*QG *[R':[U2, R' D R]
*QM* [R':[U2, R' D' R]
*QS* [R':[U2, R' D2 R]

*OF* [z U' R':[R' D2 R, U2]]
[U' r:[U2, L D' L']] or [U l:[U2, R D R']]
[U' R U:[R' D' R, U2]]
*GF* [z U' R':[R' D' R, U2]] or [z' D R':[R' U' R, D2]]
[U' r:[U2, L D L']] or [U l:[U2, R D' R']]
[U' R U:[R' D R, U2]]
*NF *[z' D R':[R' U R, D2]]
[U' l':[R' D2 R, U2]] or [U r':[L' D2 L, U2]]
[
*VF *[U' L':[U2, L' D2 L]]
[z U' l:[R D' R', U2]] or [z' D l:[R U R', D2]]
*BF *[U' L':[U2, L' D' L]] or [U R':[U 2, R' D'
[z U' l:[R D R', U2]] or [z D l:[R U' R', D2]]
*UF *[U R':[U2, R' D R]]
[z U l':[U2, R' D2 R]] or [z' D' l':[D2, R' U2 R]]
*KF* [z U R:[U2, R D2 R']]
[U' l':[R' D' R, U2]] or [U r':[L' D L, U2]]
*SF* [z U R:[U2, R D R']] or [z' D' R:[D2, R U R']]
[U' l':[R' D R, U2]] or [U r':[L' D' L, U2]]
[U' R U:[R' D2 R, U2]]
*CF* [z' D' R:[D2, R U' R']]
[U l:[U2, R D2 R']] or [U' r:[U2, L D2 L']]
*TF* [U L:[L D2 L', U2]]
[z U l':[U2, R' D R]] or [z' D' l':[D2, R' U' R]]
*JF *[U L:[L D L', U2]] or [U' R:[R D R', U2]]
[z U l':[U2, R' D' R]] or [z' D' l':[D2, R' U R]]
*HF *[U' R:[R D' R', U2]]
[z U' l:[R D2 R', U2]] or [z' D l:[R U2 R', D2]]

*XI* [z R':[R' D' R, U2]]
*XK *[z R':[R' D R, U2]]
*XW *[z R':[R' D2 R, U2]]
*XL* [z' R:[D2, R U R']]
*XJ *[z' R:[D2, R U' R']]
*XB*[z' R:[D2, R U2 R']]
*XN* [z l:[R D R', U2]]
*XP* [z l:[R D' R', U2]]
*XU* [z l:[R D2 R', U2]]
*XO* [z' l':[D2, R' U' R]]
*XM*[z' l':[D2, R' U R]]
*XD *[z' l':[D2, R' U2 R]]

*IC* [l':[U2, R' D2 R]]
*IG* [z R:[R D R', U2]]
*DJ* [L':[L' D' L, U2]]
*DU* [z' l:[D2, R U2 R']]
*PJ *[z' l':[R' D R, U2]]
*PG *[l:[R U' R', D2]]
*HU* [D R':[D2, R' U R]]
*HO *[r:[L U L', D2]]
*VL* [R':[R' U R, D2]]

*mirrors of above algs
NC *[z' U' R:[U2, R D' R']]
[U' l:[U2, R D2 R']] or [U r:[U2, L D2 L']]
*NT *[z l':[R' U' R, D2]]
*BM *[U R:[R D R', U2]] or [U' L:[U2, L D L']]
[z D l':[D2, R' U' R]] or [z' U' l':[U2, R' D R]]
*BW *[z' R':[U2, R' D2 R]]
*KM* [z' R:[R D' R', U2]]
*KT* [z' U' R':[R' D2 R, U2]]
[D' R:[D2, R U' R']] or [D r:[D2, L U L']
*SW *[R:[D2, R U2 R']]
*SL *[z U R':[R' D' R, U2]] or [z' D' R':[R' U' R, D2]]
[D l:[D2: R U' R']] or [D' r:[D2, L U L']]
*VO *[D R:[R U2 R', D2]]
[z' U l':[U2, R' D R]] or [z D' l':[D2, R' U' R]]

*A perms from different angles
CB *A perm [l':[R' D2 R, U]]
*DC* A perm from the back [r':[L' D2 L, U]]
*BD *lefty A perm [r:[L D2 L', U']]

*WH *[z' R':[R' D2 R, U]] or [L:[U', L D2 L']]
*WN *[R:[R U2 R', D']] or [z R':[U, R' D2 R]]
*HN* [z R:[R U2 R', D']] or [L':[D, L' U2 L]

*IU *[z l:[R D2 R', U']]
*US* [z' l:[R U2 R', D']]
*SI* [z l':[R' D2 R, U]





Spoiler: 10



*orthogonals
OJ* [R U:[R' D' R, U]]
or [z' R D':[D', R U' R']]
*MT* [R' U:[R' D' R, U]]
or [z' R' U':[U', R D' R']]

*GJ *[R U:[R' D R, U]]
[z' R' D':[R U' R', D']]
*GT *[R' U:[R' D R, U]]
[z' R' U:[R U R', D']]

*OL* [R D:[R' U R, D]]
[R D':[R U R', D']]
*ML *[R' D:[R' U R, D]]
[R U':[U', R D' R']]

*cyclic shifts
QF *[z' D' R:[R U2 R', D2]]
*XG *[D' R:[R U2 R', D2]]

*FX *[U R':[R' D2 R, U2]]
*JQ *[z' U R':[U2, R' D2 R]]

*LF *[U' R:[R D2 R, U2]]
*FM *[z D R':[D2, R' U2 R]]
*
OQ *[D R':[R' D2 R, U2]] or [z U2 R:[R U' R', D2]] or [U2 L':[L' D L, U2]]
*XQ *[z D2 R':[R' D R, U2]] or [D2 L:[U2, L D" L']] or [z U2 L':[L' D L, U2]]
*TX *[U2 L':[L' U L, D2]] or [z' U2 R:[R U' R', D2]] or [D2 R':[D2, R' U R]]





Spoiler: 11



*columns
VX *[z' U R:[R U' R', D2]]
or [z' F' l':[R' U R, D2]]
*XC* [z D' R':[R' D R, U2]]
or [z F l:[R D' R', U2]]
*CV* [z U' R':[R' U R, D2]]
[F l:[R U' R', D2]]
*UK* [U L:[L U' L', D2]]
or [z' F' l':[R' D R, U2]]
*PW *[z' U R:[R D' R', U2]]
or [D' R':[D2, R' U R]]
*KQ* [D' R':[R' D R, U2]]
or [F l:[R D' R', U2]]
*PF* [U L:[L D' L', U2]]
or [z U' R':[R' D R, U2]]
*QU *[D L:[L D' L', U2]]
or[F' r':[L' D L, U2]]
*WF* [z U R:[R D' R', U2]]
or [U' L':[U2, L' D L]]





Spoiler: 12



*per specials
WC *[R D' R':[R' D R, U2]]
or [z' L' D L:[L D' L', U2]]
*WU *[L' U' L':[L' U L, D2]]
or [z' R U R:[R U' R', D2]]
*CU *[L D' L':[L' D L, U2]]
or [z R' D R:[R D' R', U2]]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

Added a ton more algs
multiple comms per case

yay


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 10, 2016)

This is great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> This is great, thanks for sharing.


thanks

do you like the way I organized my comms or is it confusing?

I'm thinking of making a list for edges, so should I organize them alphabetically or by optimal movecount?


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 10, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> thanks
> 
> do you like the way I organized my comms or is it confusing?
> 
> I'm thinking of making a list for edges, so should I organize them alphabetically or by optimal movecount?


I like the organisation by U sticker groups. It's how I think of them too. I'd like to see similar for edges.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I like the organisation by U sticker groups. It's how I think of them too. I'd like to see similar for edges.


what do you mean by U sticker groups?


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 10, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> what do you mean by U sticker groups?


Well OK, they're not all on U. But under 9s you have Q, F and X groups and under 8s they are grouped by M, J etc. And similar elsewhere. That's helpful for me.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 18, 2016)

update: added more algs. I have one for every single corners 3style case now (excluding inverses)


----------



## h2f (Dec 18, 2016)

I think you should mention in the first post what buffers you use.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 18, 2016)

h2f said:


> I think you should mention in the first post what buffers you use.


oh yeah true

i think the vast majority of blders use UBL for corners. It's weird though that kaijun uses DFR and gianfranco uses UFR


----------



## h2f (Dec 18, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> It's weird though that kaijun uses DFR and gianfranco uses UFR



Yeah. About Kaijun - maybe he's started from U2/R2?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 18, 2016)

h2f said:


> Yeah. About Kaijun - maybeM2 he's started from U2/R2?


M2/R2

same with marcell endrey


----------



## h2f (Dec 18, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> M2/R2
> 
> same with marcell endrey



Yeah, M2/R2.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2017)

just FYI this list is really outdated now (don't use it!!) 

if you want to learn good, speed-optimized algs, check the link in my sig (it's UFR buffer though, not UBL)


----------



## theawesomecuber (Aug 26, 2017)

This might be the best place to ask you about your buffers. I put a lot of thought into which buffers I should use, and I decided on having all my buffers be on the back left of the cube, so for 3x3 my buffers would be UBL and UB. I do a lot of sighted solves with these buffers, so I'm starting to get used to some patterns (but switching buffers is by no means out of the question), but then I saw that you do something similar but group your buffers in the front right.

My reasoning for picking these buffers is that UB is just as good a buffer as UF, and I had read or heard somewhere that corner buffers are all about the same. Furthermore, having my buffers grouped in the back left allows me to use F, U, and R moves to set up for 22LL algs for parity, which in theory is more ergonomic.

I realize I'm totally rambling on, but basically, I want to know whether you think a UFR corner buffer is fast enough to compensate for in theory worse parity algs. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 27, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> This might be the best place to ask you about your buffers. I put a lot of thought into which buffers I should use, and I decided on having all my buffers be on the back left of the cube, so for 3x3 my buffers would be UBL and UB. I do a lot of sighted solves with these buffers, so I'm starting to get used to some patterns (but switching buffers is by no means out of the question), but then I saw that you do something similar but group your buffers in the front right.
> 
> My reasoning for picking these buffers is that UB is just as good a buffer as UF, and I had read or heard somewhere that corner buffers are all about the same. Furthermore, having my buffers grouped in the back left allows me to use F, U, and R moves to set up for 22LL algs for parity, which in theory is more ergonomic.
> 
> I realize I'm totally rambling on, but basically, I want to know whether you think a UFR corner buffer is fast enough to compensate for in theory worse parity algs. Thanks!



The majority of my corner algs are optimized for <R, U, D> execution. so that means any UFR case with at least one target on the Lslice can be mirrored across the Sslice or Eslice to a UBL case.

example:
UFR BUR DBL
i solve this with R U' R' U R D' R' U' R UD R'

i can mirror this over the Eslice, which turns it into

UBL DFR BDR
R' D R D' R' U R D R' U'D' R

as you can see, mirroring almost doesn't change the speed of the comm at all (both are sub 0.8able). Since most cases can be mirrored like this, UFR and UBL are pretty much the same 

the only algs that can't be mirrored are the UFR ones with all 3 targets on the Rlayer, and UBL ones with all 3 on L. The UBL ones are pretty bad (especially UBL DFL BLD), which is why i think UBL is tiny bit worse. 

for edges, UB is slightly worse than UF. UB tends to have more cases with B moves. when mirrored across the S-slice, algs like R' F R, S become R B' R', S which is awkward to execute unless you do it as x': R U' R', E. 

I don't think UF/UFR is worse combo for parity compared to UB/UBL. your theory (that back left buffers allow for more <F, U, R> setups) doesn't really make sense, since a lot of the times setups move your buffers. Also, i know gianfranco's parity algs are about 1.4s on average, which is really fast already so i can't see UB/UBL being a ton better.


----------



## theawesomecuber (Aug 27, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> The majority of my corner algs are optimized for <R, U, D> execution. so that means any UFR case with at least one target on the Lslice can be mirrored across the Sslice or Eslice to a UBL case.
> 
> example:
> UFR BUR DBL
> ...



Thank you so much!

You've got me convinced, so I think I'm gonna learn orozco so I can switch to these new buffers ASAP.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 27, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> You've got me convinced, so I think I'm gonna learn orozco so I can switch to these new buffers ASAP.



no problem  

but only switch if you really want to though, it really doesn't make a noticeable difference in times (you can be sub 23 with any pair of buffers). i was mostly explaining stuff just for theory


----------



## theawesomecuber (Aug 27, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> no problem
> 
> but only switch if you really want to though, it really doesn't make a noticeable difference in times (you can be sub 23 with any pair of buffers). i was mostly explaining stuff just for theory


Well if I'm revamping the way I solve (which I'm motivated to do), I might as well go for the best possible way.


----------



## Zorse (Sep 22, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> no problem
> 
> but only switch if you really want to though, it really doesn't make a noticeable difference in times (you can be sub 23 with any pair of buffers). i was mostly explaining stuff just for theory


Don't you think you could be sub-22 or 21? Or is sub-23 the limit without floating buffers.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 22, 2017)

Zorse said:


> Don't you think you could be sub-22 or 21? Or is sub-23 the limit without floating buffers.


yeah i'm sure someone could average sub 22 without any floating wiht fast memo and really fast algs, but it's a bit harder. sub23 is very reasonable tho (ishaan averages 22.5 and doesn't float much)


----------



## Zorse (Sep 22, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> yeah i'm sure someone could average sub 22 without any floating wiht fast memo and really fast algs, but it's a bit harder. sub23 is very reasonable tho (ishaan averages 22.5 and doesn't float much)


What do you average?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 22, 2017)

Zorse said:


> What do you average?


low 23ish, but with bad accuracy


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Sep 22, 2017)

I know that you have switched buffers but for UBL corner and DB edge buffers, are your original algs still good? the ones you sorted by similarity and relation


----------



## leeo (Oct 8, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> This might be the best place to ask you about your buffers. I put a lot of thought into which buffers I should use, and I decided on having all my buffers be on the back left of the cube, so for 3x3 my buffers would be UBL and UB.



I independently arrived at this buffer pair also. It does have one big handicaps with standard lettering systems: They translate to the A_ edge and _A corner so this letter won't come up in a standard BLD reading, which is an awful waste of a good vowel.

Technically, I've been working up a computer program to support any buffer choice and lettering system (including non-Latin alphabets). One feature I've been working on is to take a list of 3-cycle algorithms and generate all of the "one stop" setup algorithms into the list, and present it also in the letter-pair form. A typical corner entry appears like (speffz): "_JK BC BF". "_JK" is my BLD reading in memory. the BC "one-stop" mid-target is reached next from JK with an R setup move, and then from BC the BF target is obtained with an F' setup move. BF is in solvable by (#_AFB) in my target algset (a clockwise turn and twist from the original TuRBo method). On executing it, it is then simply necessary to return back to the home by returning to the mid stop BC ( BF to BC is the F move that takes the _F corner facelet to the _C corner facelet position) then taking both to "_JK" with the R' undo setup move. Alas, with a non "A" buffer, the program must be redesigned to support a buffer lying somewhere in the middle of the lettering system alphabet.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 12, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> update: added more algs. I have one for every single corners 3style case now (excluding inverses)


How do I know what the inverses are? because I'm starting to get use to the comm and conjugate notation so yeah it is pretty hard so far.... please help asap anyone?


----------



## sqAree (Jun 12, 2018)

Dylan Swarts said:


> How do I know what the inverses are? because I'm starting to get use to the comm and conjugate notation so yeah it is pretty hard so far.... please help asap anyone?


 You swap the first and second part of the comm, and setup moves stay the same.
For example the inverse of [R: [D, R U R']] is [R: [R U R', D]].


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 12, 2018)

thank you so much this help a million. Now I can actually start learning


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Daniel , !


----------

